
Startup’s needle-free drug injector gets commercialization deal - jamestomasino
http://news.mit.edu/2017/startup-needle-free-drug-injector-gets-commercialization-deal-1208
======
jamestomasino
I'm a little disappointed they didn't brand it as the hypospray, but it's
still a great development for folks that need regular injections.

